# Marlin model 925 accuracy problems



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

I have had my marlin for a few months now and not doing any shooting beyond 50 yards the accuracy has been fine. Today when i went out to get it dialed in at 100 yds the best group i can come up with is about 4". This is off of a bi-pod with a rest under the stock mind you. I then took out my model 60 and shot a better group. Is this rifle just not that accurate, or what is the deal? Im shooting winchester wildcat 40 gr. lead round nose through it to get these groups. Would i have better luck with a savage or is there something im missing here?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If the accuracy was good at 50yds, I would look for another issue, like a loose mount or bad scope, if your using one, or a something loose somewhere else. Also is the rifle clean, with the wildcats, you may get leading inthe barrel.

You also may get better accuracy with a different ammo also.

Remember, whatever you were getting at 50, it should be about twice that at 100 yds.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

i decided to go after the testing hard today. here is what i found. With 2 different scopes and with iron sights the rifle with 4 different types of ammo will not shoot a group smaller than 3.5in. I used my fixed 4 power, my 3x-9x, and iron sights. I used Winchester 40gr lead round nose, Remington 40gr lead round nose, Federal 36gr copper HP, Federal gold medal 40gr solids. All groups were shot on a bipod, with a rest under the stock. The groups ranged from 5 3/4 in, down to 3.5in, roughly. I am a good shot with my AR and other bolt rifles, but i shot with the pod and rest to take myself out of the equation as much as possible. Each ammo was given two 7 shot groups, with cleaning between ammo types. I ran butches bore bright through the rifle until the patches came out clean, then i ran rem oil and then a dry patch. Then i shot two seven shot groups and cleaned before switching ammo types.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like it is the gun.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Personally, I haven't seen a marlin 22 not shoot accurate, but that was before remington took them over too.

I don't know if butches will get the lead out as it is more of a copper solvent, especially if you weren't using a brush. You might be better off using hoppes and a copper brush, or another lead remover to get the lead out.

What was it shooting before? You said it was shooting fine, but what was fine? If accuracy goes to pot all of a sudden, it usually is optics (which you ruled out), ammo (which you shot a variety and should have ruled it out), a fouled barrel (which you could still have lead buildup), or something loose/broke in the gun. That is if the accuracy was better before.

I think you have leading if your accuracy was better before and went to hell now. Most, if not all marlins, have the micro-grooved barrel. I have an older model 39 that after shooting lead bullets it's accuracy started to decline. It was definately lead in the barrel. I worked hoppes on a copper brush through it and it was really dirty. Since then, I have found that wipeout foaming bore cleaner seems to really loosen the lead up making it easier to brush out with a few passes. The accuracy came right back after that.

I also went to copper plated bullets since then, which has pretty much stopped the issue. I don't get much copper fouling in the barrel either.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Did your crown get dinged up in storage or in transit?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

First of all 4 different brands & types of ammo is not much of a test. When I get a new .22 LR Rimfire Rifle or Handgun I generally try to test a couple dozen different brands & types of ammo. I have also found that what shoots the best at close range is a totally disappointment at longer ranges and vice versa.

It has also been my experience with .22 LR Rifles and Handguns that after a thorough cleaning and or switching brands & types of ammo it may take as much as 50 rounds for the bore to get coated evenly with the coating from the new bullet before accuracy is at it's best. Granted all .22 LR's are a law unto themselves but more do not shoot the best with a squeaky clean barrel.

When I do an ammo test with a new .22 LR I generally start with a clean barrel and don't even shoot the first 5 rounds on a target. I then use the remainder of the box of ammo to shoot 5 shot groups (generally 9 - 5 shot groups). I then reclean the barrel and start with the next brand / type of ammo I want to test and do the above.

Lastly Hi Velocity .22 LR Ammo is typically (note I didn't say always) not as accurate at 100 yards as Standard Velocity or Target Ammo is. it has to do with whether or not the bullet is staying super sonic at the 100 yard mark as when the bullet transitions from super sonic to sub sonic it goes through a stage of turbulence and can have a great effect on accuracy.

I have been a .22 LR Rimfire Addict most of my life and the one thing I have learned is that all .22 LR Guns are different.

I have a Custom Built Ruger 77/22 that I built myself. I used a Clark Custom Guns Stainless-Steel Bull Barrel and set everything in a Volquartsen Laminated Stock. I did a complete Trigger Job on this Rifle so it breaks like a glass road at 1 1/2 pounds and lastly mounted a Weaver V-16 4x16x42mm AO Riflescope with a Fine Crosshair / Dot Reticle. Last year while practicing for an Egg Shoot in which we had 5 shots to hit 5 Chicken Eggs at 100 yards (from the bench) I tested a few different brands and types of .22 LR Ammo at 100 yards. I found that Wolf Match Target and SK Jagd Standard Plus would both print sub 1" 5 shot groups, whereas some of the Hi Velocity Hollow Points I tried would barely get under 2" with the absolute group being 1 1/2" for 5 shots at 100 yards wtih Remington BULK Hollow Points (believe it or not).

Good luck with your Rifle and don't be afraid to try some Standard Velocity / Sub Sonic Ammo.

Larry


----------

